# Google- Development of an educational intervention for patients with ... - 7thSpace Interactive (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Development of an educational intervention for patients with *...*7thSpace Interactive (press release), NY - <nobr>56 minutes ago</nobr>Many IBS patients experience that they receive limited information and that the health care system does not take their complaints seriously. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

